# I GOT SCAMMED TODAY :(



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sorry that this happened to you. Never give out that information to anyone on the telephone. Uber has stated more than once that never will it ask for this information on the telephone.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Sorry that this happened to you. Never give out that information to anyone on the telephone. Uber has stated more than once that never will it ask for this information on the telephone.


Thanks another. it surely won't happen again!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pretty damn amazing how many people,get taken for a ride with these scams. Pretty sure there are plenty of ants who don’t post here about it.

What I also find amazing is how gullible people are to fall for something like this. 🤦‍♂️

Yup, sucks for you OP, but pretty sure you learned a lesson and it won’t happen to you again.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pretty damn amazing how many people,get taken for a ride with these scams. Pretty sure there are plenty of ants who don't post here about it.
> 
> What I also find amazing is how gullible people are to fall for something like this. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> Yup, sucks for you OP, but pretty sure you learned a lesson and it won't happen to you again.


Sure won't.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


For every criminal there are a hundred suckers.

This same exact story had been told here over and over and over.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

This is THE scam. It’s already made the app a bit less usable. Because people do fall for it often, I found that if I feel like going back and forth between two banks, I have to enter my info not through the app but the site. Lest I get instant pay disabled or simply it says something untrue like not available at this time. Why even have it in the menu at that point...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app.


But it didn't come "through the app." It's a text message that came directly from the passenger account.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Coachman said:


> For every criminal there are a hundred suckers.
> 
> This same exact story had been told here over and over and over.


Thanks Coach for your suckers comment. I wish I had seen it on the forum. The intent of my post was not to garner sympathy but perhaps help someone else moving forward. Hey I know i messed up.....and hopefully my post can help the next guy. Peace to you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If drivers keep falling for this scam, the scammers will keep scamming.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Illini said:


> If drivers keep falling for this scam, the scammers will keep scamming.


True. That's why I am telling this cautionary story to help stop this scam.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> Thanks Coach for your suckers comment. I wish I had seen it on the forum. The intent of my post was not to garner sympathy but perhaps help someone else moving forward. Hey I know i messed up.....and hopefully my post can help the next guy. Peace to you.


This scam is posted here at least once a week and it does seem that many people don't see it. You can be assured that a new victim will come post next week. The details will vary just slightly but it's the same thing. Uber rep promised to give me $200... all I needed to do was add a new card to my account.

I'm sorry to come off too critical. But I would think in this day and age people would be a little more aware of scams. There are still people who fall for simple phishing scams in their emails. They are everywhere. Especially if somebody immediately goes for your bank account information.

So next week somebody will come post the exact same story, thinking they're warning the board, and the rest of will all shake our heads and say "Oh there's another one."


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Coachman said:


> This scam is posted here at least once a week and it does seem that many people don't see it. You can be assured that a new victim will come post next week. The details will vary just slightly but it's the same thing. Uber rep promised to give me $200... all I needed to do was add a new card to my account.
> 
> There are still people who fall for simple phishing scams in their emails. I'm sorry to come off too critical. But I would think in this day and age people would be a little more aware of scams. They are everywhere. Especially if somebody immediately goes for you bank account information.
> 
> So next week somebody will come post the exact same story, thinking they're warning the board, and the rest of will all shake our heads and say "Oh there's another one."


Thanks for your wisdom and insight coach! If I make a mistake, I own it. I try and think of others, not just myself...thus the story.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> Thanks for your wisdom and insight coach! If I make a mistake, I own it. I try and think of others, not just myself...thus the story.


Well I hope your story saves somebody the trouble.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The scam has been going on for years and I’m sure many have fallen prey to it. 

There are several others just so you know, be suspicious of any easy money. Just another heads up, a common one is a rider saying they’re short money and need money to get into a club. They’ll Give you an excuse why they can’t use an ATM machine. Then they’ll ask you for 60 bucks and tell you they’ll put $100 tip in the app for you. Another common scam.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Seamus said:


> The scam has been going on for years and I'm sure many have fallen prey to it.
> 
> There are several others just so you know, be suspicious of any easy money. Just another heads up, a common one is a rider saying they're short money and need money to get into a club. They'll Give you an excuse why they can't use an ATM machine. Then they'll ask you for 60 bucks and tell you they'll put $100 tip in the app for you. Another common scam.


So you make an easy $40! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> For every criminal there are a hundred suckers.
> 
> This same exact story had been told here over and over and over.


And over and over, and over and over and over, and over and over and over, and over and over


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


withdraw all of your earnings daily so at best you'll only lose 1 day.
You'll run into hundred more scams in the future all stating you'll get some kind of payout etc or reward blah blah blah but of course the only reward you will end up getting is your wages been stolen.

Unfortunately every second another driver getting scammed out of their wages believing that they'll get something for nothing.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures.


At some point he must have asked for your password, right?

Then he logged on to your account from a computer.

When he added his bank card to your account that triggered the 2 step verification. He acted liked he triggered the pin verification but really it was Uber's system trying to protect you.

You gave him the pin and did the picture verification that is set up to protect you.

No company will or should ever ask for your password.

The pin, and picture verification is for your protection and you should never give that pin to anyone. If they are legit they have access to your account.

This goes for any company.

In the past, uber has replace stolen money, let us know what they do. Your instant pay will be disabled for a few days.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Thanks Coach for your suckers comment. I wish I had seen it on the forum. The intent of my post was not to garner sympathy but perhaps help someone else moving forward. Hey I know i messed up.....and hopefully my post can help the next guy. Peace to you.


Thanks for sharing, I've been here daily for the past several months and have never heard of the scam. Sorry people gave you a hard time for sharing/caring, some were never shown love when they were young.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> Thanks for sharing, I've been here daily for the past several months and have never heard of the scam. Sorry people gave you a hard time for sharing/caring, some were never shown love when they were young.


Thanks Eco. I tend to look on the positive side of things and don't let the mean comments bother me.



Boca Ratman said:


> At some point he must have asked for your password, right?
> 
> Then he logged on to your account from a computer.
> 
> ...


Actually he never did ask for a password. He did however suggest I make the password for the card to be uber123. I told him no, I would just make my own password which I never gave him. I will let you know the outcome. Uber investigations team is supposed to be calling me today. We'll see what happens.



Immoralized said:


> withdraw all of your earnings daily so at best you'll only lose 1 day.
> You'll run into hundred more scams in the future all stating you'll get some kind of payout etc or reward blah blah blah but of course the only reward you will end up getting is your wages been stolen.
> 
> Unfortunately every second another driver getting scammed out of their wages believing that they'll get something for nothing.


Thanks for your suggestion Immoralized. I will start doing that!



Seamus said:


> The scam has been going on for years and I'm sure many have fallen prey to it.
> 
> There are several others just so you know, be suspicious of any easy money. Just another heads up, a common one is a rider saying they're short money and need money to get into a club. They'll Give you an excuse why they can't use an ATM machine. Then they'll ask you for 60 bucks and tell you they'll put $100 tip in the app for you. Another common scam.


Point well taken. Thank you.


----------



## DefunctWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

From Uber's 'starting out' pamphlet.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I answered yes because I received this same scam. Slightly different in their message but it was long, through the app, and asked a bunch of similar questions. I never responded. Figured it was a scam to begin with. I showed up at the pickup, texted that I arrived. Waited 5 minutes, cancelled and collected the fee.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I answered yes because I received this same scam. Slightly different in their message but it was long, through the app, and asked a bunch of similar questions. I never responded. Figured it was a scam to begin with. I showed up at the pickup, texted that I arrived. Waited 5 minutes, cancelled and collected the fee.


I have received 5 of those easy cancel fees. All from the same exact spot. Spot is hard to get to, to start the countdown timer, I knew as soon as I saw the message it was a scam and used a shopping center and vacant lot to get close enough to the ping to start the timer.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> he never did ask for a password. He did however suggest I make the password for the card to be uber123. I told him no, I would just make my own password which I never gave him. I will let you know the outcome. Uber investigations team is supposed to be calling me today. We'll see what happens.


Ah... one of the times he you put the pin in or gave him the pin allowed hi. To access you account, one was probably him changing your password, and another was him adding his card to your account .

Its been a while since I've done any maintenance on my account. I'm sure if we messed around with it we could figure it out.

I think when you change password you get a pin texted to your phone. Then again when you sign in from a new device, and again when you change bank info.

Scam artists man, usually they are so smart and well spoken.

I was almost an accomplice to a scam a few days ago. I posted about it. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-almost-unwittingly-helped-steal-18k.417072/#post-6605069
Your guy definitely knew the ins and outs of how uber works and the app.

What happened to the card he added, is it still attached to the account?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I don’t trust anyone, so don’t accept anything free😛 no cash rides ever, might give free rides but no cash rides.😛


----------



## UberEatsDallas (Aug 29, 2020)

So sorry this happened to you. Whole weeks pay. Man, I would be furious. However, I admire your reservation with a lesson learned.

If scammers would put the amount of effort it takes to set up a scammer into a real job they could actually make honest money.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Guber is SUPER GREEDY. They will never ever offer you free money. Over my almost 5 years I've think they tried too take me maybe 3 or 4 times. Every time my spidey sense caught those lowlifes. Sorry to hear about your pay bro.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Ah... one of the times he you put the pin in or gave him the pin allowed hi. To access you account, one was probably him changing your password, and another was him adding his card to your account .
> 
> Its been a while since I've done any maintenance on my account. I'm sure if we messed around with it we could figure it out.
> 
> ...


Uber has frozen it so I can't delete it off of my profile yet. I'm definitely itching to DELETE it!



UberEatsDallas said:


> So sorry this happened to you. Whole weeks pay. Man, I would be furious. However, I admire your reservation with a lesson learned.
> 
> If scammers would put the amount of effort it takes to set up a scammer into a real job they could actually make honest money.


Thanks UberEats. And you're right...they probably could make a lot of money legitimately.



Soldiering said:


> Guber is SUPER GREEDY. They will never ever offer you free money. Over my almost 5 years I've think they tried too take me maybe 3 or 4 times. Every time my spidey sense caught those lowlifes. Sorry to hear about your pay bro.


Thanks Sold.



FLKeys said:


> I have received 5 of those easy cancel fees. All from the same exact spot. Spot is hard to get to, to start the countdown timer, I knew as soon as I saw the message it was a scam and used a shopping center and vacant lot to get close enough to the ping to start the timer.


And that will be my strategy next time. Thanks for the info. Might as well get something!



DefunctWarrior said:


> From Uber's 'starting out' pamphlet.
> 
> View attachment 521195


I must have glossed over that page, obviously!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not an ant, so I'm not familiar with the system, but I'm trying to figure out exactly where/how the scammer was able to steal the money. Was it the Instant Pay?



Seamus said:


> The scam has been going on for years and I'm sure many have fallen prey to it.
> 
> There are several others just so you know, be suspicious of any easy money. Just another heads up, a common one is a rider saying they're short money and need money to get into a club. They'll Give you an excuse why they can't use an ATM machine. Then they'll ask you for 60 bucks and tell you they'll put $100 tip in the app for you. Another common scam.


My response would be:


> Until that "tip" has been received and transferred out of my account, how do I know that you will keep your word? There are a lot of disgusting con-men out there that I think should be lined up against a wall and shot.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Update: Fortunately there is some good news to this incident. After working with the cyber team, Uber has replaced the funds (as a one time courtesy payment) In other words, don't get burned again! Thanks for all of the input and suggestions on this thread.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sorry you got burned, Bro. The best defense against scams like these is education about how they work and how to avoid them.

A lot of people mistakenly believe you can avoid all these things by being "smart", but it boils down to educating yourself about these and other types of scams.


----------



## UberEatsDallas (Aug 29, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Update: Fortunately there is some good news to this incident. After working with the cyber team, Uber has replaced the funds (as a one time courtesy payment) In other words, don't get burned again! Thanks for all of the input and suggestions on this thread.


Thank you for letting us know. Not like UE will.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I'm not an ant, so I'm not familiar with the system, but I'm trying to figure out exactly where/how the scammer was able to steal the money. Was it the Instant Pay?


Scammer: I'm going to give you $200. But first I'm going to give you a "new" card number to replace your current bank account number then I'm going to ask you to do an instant pay of your week's earnings.

OP: Sure! Why not! Sounds like a fantastic idea!


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Scammer: I'm going to give you $200. But first I'm going to give you a "new" card number to replace your current bank account number then I'm going to ask you to do an instant pay of your week's earnings.
> 
> OP: Sure! Why not! Sounds like a fantastic idea!


Haha not quite that simple my Uber compadre.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> Haha not quite that simple my Uber compadre.


How much did you lose?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


That is so incredibly sad. As I wrote a while back, I got this call before as well, except that I knew it was a scam instantly. So I joyfully played along and when he asked me to activate the card, I kept saying that I hit that button, but there was some error... He had me go through the steps again over and over, and I kept insisting that I was doing the right thing... just having so much fun with him. He asked me also how much money I had made for Uber the past week. I told the Uber "rep" that I had made over $2000 and that it was my best week ever, and that I was so glad that I was being given a bonus.

After it did not work (obviously), he would get his friend who posed as an "Uber Supervisor" and I kept on giving him slightly off information. I told him could he give me that bonus in my Coinbase Bitcoin Wallet because I had $2 million dollars in Bitcoin and that I would love to buy more Bitcoin with it. He was dumb and greedy enough to buy it...lol. So I played along while I did just UberEats deliveries. Every few minutes I would tell him that I had a passenger and that I could not talk and that he would not to hold on... and he did hold on! For like 5 minutes at a time. This went on for more than 45 minutes to my great amusement.

At the end, he cursed me out, called me a liar, said I suck di(k, said my girlfriend was cheating on me, and hung up on me. It was the most fun I've ever had driving for Uber actually...well at least the most amusing.

I am really sorry for your losing your weekly earnings. Maybe, just maybe Uber will restore it for you? Let us know.



mbd said:


> I don't trust anyone, so don't accept anything free&#128539; no cash rides ever, might give free rides but no cash rides.&#128539;


@mbd my Uber ant brother, that is the best advice... "I don't trust anyone". Especially out here in Chicago...I am always on my guard.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> That is so incredibly sad. As I wrote a while back, I got this call before as well, except that I knew it was a scam instantly. So I joyfully played along and when he asked me to activate the card, I kept saying that I hit that button, but there was some error... He had me go through the steps again over and over, and I kept insisting that I was doing the right thing... just having so much fun with him. He asked me also how much money I had made for Uber the past week. I told the Uber "rep" that I had made over $2000 and that it was my best week ever, and that I was so glad that I was being given a bonus.
> 
> After it did not work (obviously), he would get his friend who posed as an "Uber Supervisor" and I kept on giving him slightly off information. I told him could he give me that bonus in my Coinbase Bitcoin Wallet because I had $2 million dollars in Bitcoin and that I would love to buy more Bitcoin with it. He was dumb and greedy enough to buy it...lol. So I played along while I did just UberEats deliveries. Every few minutes I would tell him that I had a passenger and that I could not talk and that he would not to hold on... and he did hold on! For like 5 minutes at a time. This went on for more than 45 minutes to my great amusement.
> 
> ...


Making a quick buck is a losing proposition in the long run. If I want to make extra 100 dollars, I just turn the app on.... might take 5 hrs or 50 hrs but it's okay&#128539;
Are you still short your TSLA?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I answered yes because I received this same scam. Slightly different in their message but it was long, through the app, and asked a bunch of similar questions. I never responded. Figured it was a scam to begin with. I showed up at the pickup, texted that I arrived. Waited 5 minutes, cancelled and collected the fee.


Perfect. I did the same, kept him talking long enough to arrive at the pin, collect money.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks for such a detailed post. Hopefully this keeps other people from having similar experiences.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I answered yes because I received this same scam. Slightly different in their message but it was long, through the app, and asked a bunch of similar questions. I never responded. Figured it was a scam to begin with. I showed up at the pickup, texted that I arrived. Waited 5 minutes, cancelled and collected the fee.


I have a better one, arrive, wait the 5 minutes, and then start the ride. This will go on the requesters account and he will be charged. He will then be forced to cancel the ride, which wont go against your ratings, and you will receive some $, more than the typical 5 minute cancel fee. At this point, you call UBER and submit your claim.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This the same old scam but the difference is that they are getting more sophisticated and proficient at it. Kind of like the agents in the Matrix movies. They got better and better until eventually they corrupted the entire system by copying themselves over and over again. The problem got so serious that even the machines had reason to be afraid of Agent Smith’s destructive ways.

What I’m hinting at is eventually Uber itself is gonna get hacked. And Dara’s millions will get stolen.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Oh come on!... how could you let this happen... sure, I empathize but geez.... also, why does everyone titles these "I got scammed"... as if, you didn't have a choice, and blame is all on the scammer.... should be titled "I allowed myself to get scammed"... learn from it and don't let it happen again. 
Good job on not letting the driver's license info out... or you could've find yourself having to pay off someone else's debt.

Uber giving something for free = big red flag... it's just that simple.

Furthermore... when you get these verification questions... do you ever respond with "ok, I will tell you, but first, let me verify your identity"... and start asking them some personal questions.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> I have a better one, arrive, wait the 5 minutes, and then start the ride. This will go on the requesters account and he will be charged. He will then be forced to cancel the ride, which wont go against your ratings, and you will receive some $, more than the typical 5 minute cancel fee. At this point, you call UBER and submit your claim.


I have considered this. However my concern is they contact Uber and report I did the trip without them. Than what? I'm out the money and also missed potential other rides.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have considered this. However my concern is they contact Uber and report I did the trip without them. Than what? I'm out the money and also missed potential other ride


That's the, thing the scammer does not want to spend the money, the whole idea of the scam is to get access to your account, and empty it, then they tell you to cancel the ride. The cancelation goes against you. So, shuffle, or drive. But, as I said, you immediately call UBER and notify then of what happened first. A risk you take I admit.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't beilive there are still stupid people who fall for this kind of trap.Thwre is reason you still drive for Uber even now .


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


 So very sorry about your misfortune.
But this type of scam has been going on for years. Uber has warned drivers several times, regarding this issue.
NEVER GIVE YOUR INFORMATION OUT (YOUR USER NAME, PASSWORD, PIN #, BANK ACCOUNT INFORMATION LINKED TO YOUR UBER ACCOUNT. IF YOU ARE USING THE UBER CARD FOR PAYMENT DON'T GIVE THAT INFORMATION AS WELL).
Uber already has that on file. 
I know 2 drivers that fell for the same scenario as you. They lost all their weekly wages also. 
I kept getting calls appearing to be from Uber while online, finally I answered 1 time. This guy spoke perfect English (usually when you call Uber Support mainly foreign accents). 
The conversation went like this, this is Mark from Uber Support and there is a problem with your account, to fix the problem we need to get your user name and password, so we can resolve this issue. RED FLAG!! So I told Mark, if you are from Uber, you already have all my information. He hung up fast.
If ever you call Uber, they will ask you for your DOB as verification that it is you.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

There are 2 types of scams, those that are knowledgeable and warm to you, and all they want is to get you to do what they want. You fell very trusting towards them and feel comfortable talking to them, they praise you and build up your self esteem. They are good at reading their victim and know when they need to cut loose. The other type is the one that intimidates you, tries to hit you on several levels, either makes you wait, accuse you of doing something bad, calls you a racist, embarrass you. Al they want is to try to get you to pay them to get away.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess if I didn't read these forums I might fall victim to this scam. Hopefully a little voice in my head would say, "Uber knows my password."


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

There is no free easy money for you man. Scammers will make you greedy and you will fall for that when you get greedy. Lesson to be learned. 
I want to give you only one advice that is "Never ever want to get free easy money."


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> I can't beilive there are still stupid people who fall for this kind of trap.Thwre is reason you still drive for Uber even now .


Wow...thank you. Ignorance and stupidity are two different things. But if you think I'm stupid....so be it.



dmoney155 said:


> Oh come on!... how could you let this happen... sure, I empathize but geez.... also, why does everyone titles these "I got scammed"... as if, you didn't have a choice, and blame is all on the scammer.... should be titled "I allowed myself to get scammed"... learn from it and don't let it happen again.
> Good job on not letting the driver's license info out... or you could've find yourself having to pay off someone else's debt.
> 
> Uber giving something for free = big red flag... it's just that simple.
> ...


Sure d....that title works. However the title wasn't the important part, the story was.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

To all who laughed: it's *not* funny.

*Sorry* that this happened to you. There are nice people here who are compassionate.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Coachman said:


> This scam is posted here at least once a week and it does seem that many people don't see it. You can be assured that a new victim will come post next week. The details will vary just slightly but it's the same thing. Uber rep promised to give me $200... all I needed to do was add a new card to my account.
> 
> I'm sorry to come off too critical. But I would think in this day and age people would be a little more aware of scams. There are still people who fall for simple phishing scams in their emails. They are everywhere. Especially if somebody immediately goes for your bank account information.
> 
> So next week somebody will come post the exact same story, thinking they're warning the board, and the rest of will all shake our heads and say "Oh there's another one."


In my situation I was being accused of a customer related complaint and they tried to access my account presumably to change banking info, I didn't get hit with a payment reward scam. I lucked out because at the eleventh hour I wised up before my account was compromised I have 2 step verification and so when they tried to access my gmail which also has 2 stepI was able to stop it in time, although I almost went through all the steps. So I was very lucky that I wasn't compromised and thank goodness I had the foresight to put 2 step on. Ive beefed up my account security since and turned on hard of hearing feature on app from another driver's suggestion so pax can't call only text.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Most of the times we read about these scams they are new members, they have no idea this scam is going on. If you don't follow this forum or another similar type forum you would never know this scam goes on. They get scammed and they find this forum to warn people so they don't get scammed. No need to ridicule them. Actually it is good that they post their stories so new members that have not seen the scams can learn about them.

Before I found this forum I was hit by two scam attempts and was smart enough to not fall victim to both.

1. Rider said he did not have cash for cover charge at bar, offered to tip me $50 in app if I gave him $20. My reply: Sorry I don't carry cash, which is kind of true.

2. Get a ping for a local resort, immediately get a message from the rider. Please start trip right now and head to ABC Liquor first, get me X, Y, and Z. Should cost around $45. I will tip you $100 in the app plus you get paid for the trip. I did not reply and just headed to the pick-up point. 

Later on I found this forum and learned about the Call from Uber Scam. Pretty sure I would not have fallen for it, but you never know. I also learned from this forum to plat along to get past the 2 minutes and hopefully reach the destination to collect a cancel fee.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Most of the times we read about these scams they are new members, they have no idea this scam is going on. If you don't follow this forum or another similar type forum you would never know this scam goes on. They get scammed and they find this forum to warn people so they don't get scammed. No need to ridicule them. Actually it is good that they post their stories so new members that have not seen the scams can learn about them.
> 
> Before I found this forum I was hit by two scam attempts and was smart enough to not fall victim to both.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.





Seamus said:


> The scam has been going on for years and I'm sure many have fallen prey to it.
> 
> There are several others just so you know, be suspicious of any easy money. Just another heads up, a common one is a rider saying they're short money and need money to get into a club. They'll Give you an excuse why they can't use an ATM machine. Then they'll ask you for 60 bucks and tell you they'll put $100 tip in the app for you. Another common scam.


It happened to me before , they hot me for $60 , but I got it back in a week , when they tried pulling it from my account it was snagged , there where 3 of us parked in the same location .. Citizens bank park waiting for the rider..lol , I learned to just hang up if i get a message like that,, It came right through the Uber navigation ,


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> To all who laughed: it's *not* funny.
> 
> *Sorry* that this happened to you. There are nice people here who are compassionate.


I find it funny... not laughing at victim, but at the perp. I get scam calls all the time... when I get one while waiting on ping, I try to keep them on the phone as long as I can. Google scam baiters. It's a sport! lol.



FLKeys said:


> .... was smart enough to not fall victim to both....


Yeah, I think it's common sense not to fall for these. I get scam calls all the time... at first glace they sound great (as they should, that's the idea), but if you give it some thought, they are ridiculous.


----------



## K boy (Oct 16, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


U must of voted for Biden...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I suppose anybody can be scammed if the scam is sophisticated enough.

I can understand, sort of, somebody being fooled into thinking they're talking to Uber support.

Where I lose sympathy is when they hand over their bank account. If a complete stranger tries to touch your bank account and a big red flag doesn't go up right away there's something very, very wrong.

This kind of thing happens to 90 y/o women on social security. It shouldn't happen to a gig worker in 2020. Rideshare drivers are supposed to be street smart.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Eco-Charles said:


> Thanks for sharing, I've been here daily for the past several months and have never heard of the scam. Sorry people gave you a hard time for sharing/caring, some were never shown love when they were young.


Expand your horizons, read other boards within this site. Seriously it's got to be on over a dozen different boards, you must have a very specific reading habit to have missed it.



FLKeys said:


> I have received 5 of those easy cancel fees. All from the same exact spot. Spot is hard to get to, to start the countdown timer, I knew as soon as I saw the message it was a scam and used a shopping center and vacant lot to get close enough to the ping to start the timer.


That screams insider info there. They chose the spot well to keep from having to pay insistent drivers such as yourself.



cumonohito said:


> That's the, thing the scammer does not want to spend the money, the whole idea of the scam is to get access to your account, and empty it, then they tell you to cancel the ride. The cancelation goes against you. So, shuffle, or drive. But, as I said, you immediately call UBER and notify then of what happened first. A risk you take I admit.


There is a legit reason to start the trip, but not to go far. It is easier for lower level reps to get info on a trip than it is to get info on a cancel. Trips stay in the recent database longer, also making it easier for them to retreive info.

But don't go crazy with it. The account is probably powered by a stolen credit card and they'll claw it back somehow if you get really aggressive with it. If its a low enough amount to not be worth their time you're more likely to get to keep it.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Uberadd said:


> Wow...thank you. Ignorance and stupidity are two different things. But if you think I'm stupid....so be it.
> 
> 
> Sure d....that title works. However the title wasn't the important part, the story was.


There is BIG difference being Stupid and being ignorance.Someone calls you and demand to get your information to give you 200 worth of free money .You're given brain to use it but I guess it is not true about you.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> There is BIG difference being Stupid and being ignorance.Someone calls you and demand to get your information to give you 200 worth of free money .You're given brain to use it but I guess it is not true about you.


Whatever.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> Making a quick buck is a losing proposition in the long run. If I want to make extra 100 dollars, I just turn the app on.... might take 5 hrs or 50 hrs but it's okay&#128539;
> Are you still short your TSLA?


@mbd, no I closed out of that. I'm just long BP stock now in my portfolio with a bunch of other mutual funds. Be blessed today my good friend.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

What do you expect, your already driving for a scammer ( fuber/gryft ), and then you get scammed again...

These scammers know your easy because your driving for fuber/gryft, I bet you they get a lot more marks and rip off their earnings way more than we read about on this forum.


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Uber has a very high turn over rate new drivers everyday so new people for scammers to scam everyday..


----------



## Rytharr (Nov 10, 2020)

This was not an app hacker, this is called Social Engineering. Any information they gave you can easily be obtained just from ordering the ride. This exact same thing happened to me after I had only been driving for about 2 months, if that, but once they wanted me to change my payout information I knew it was bogus so I cashed out to my card then played along and wasted a bunch of their time. I had also canceled the ride for the rider not showing instead of whatever reason they told me so I got money from them. By the end she was threatening to kill me, it was a fun day.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Person doing the scam didn't "hack" anything except your lack of knowledge.

Anyone, and I mean anyone with mediocre computer skills a VPN and a VOIP system can setup a fake Uber account. From anywhere in the world. Request a ride in any country that has Uber. With a pickup location. 
They set their rider name to all kinds of bs. 
RIDER SUPPORT
UBER TECH SUPPORT 
GENERATED RIDE
COMPUTER GENERATED. 
Get the point. The name means Nothing and isn't verified. 
Not even sure you can't use names like **** off or other shit words this asshole website filters (if you don't have filtering on know I used those words as examples)

The call even comes up with an audio prompt that it is a call from your rider. 
Text messages come in exactly as they do from a rider.

Because it is a rider account Not Uber.

When Uber calls you, and they do, in fact, call drivers especially if you have reported certain illegal behaviors (not always, certainly, hella super rare to be honest), they will be calling you on your phone through the regular phone app on your phone.

Also, how did it make sense, even a little hit, that you enter a card number into your instant pay, in the field where YOUR CARD NUMBER WAS (the card your pay is moved TO) as a way of them moving money To You.

Why wouldn't it be put in just like rider payments and cleaning/return item fees? 
Which you would then cash out TO YOUR CARD where they were having you put in a new card number....?

Finally, I thought they fixed this by blocking instant pay for like 3 days after any card number change, emailing and texting the driver like every other company does when you change a password?



Rytharr said:


> This was not an app hacker, this is called Social Engineering. Any information they gave you can easily be obtained just from ordering the ride. This exact same thing happened to me after I had only been driving for about 2 months, if that, but once they wanted me to change my payout information I knew it was bogus so I cashed out to my card then played along and wasted a bunch of their time. I had also canceled the ride for the rider not showing instead of whatever reason they told me so I got money from them. By the end she was threatening to kill me, it was a fun day.


This. Exactly this. 
Make sure your phone is setup so you have internet access while on phone calls. 
And always continue to drive (safely and hands free no phones in hand while driving people, seriously. I might hate your candidate and your politics but I want you ticket free and alive at the end of the day) to the pickup. 
Don't worry, the scammers aren't even in the same country as you.

They certainly won't be wasting hard scammed dollars to get a visa, pay to fly here, hunt you down with their complete lack of any real skills and carry out any threats they make.


----------



## Rytharr (Nov 10, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I thought they fixed this by blocking instant pay for like 3 days after any card number change


Nope, I switch between two accounts on a regular basis and cash out instantly. I would really hate it if they put that 3-day rule in place as I cash out daily if there is more than $100 in my account just because I don't trust it sitting in Uber.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rytharr said:


> Nope, I switch between two accounts on a regular basis and cash out instantly. I would really hate it if they put that 3-day rule in place as I cash out daily if there is more than $100 in my account just because I don't trust it sitting in Uber.


Understandable that you don't trust them. 
The day they decide they no longer have the cash resources to pay drivers will be quite a shock.

However, the easy solution is to block transfers to NEW cards for the three days.
Message the driver in the app to confirm the change was for the purpose of cashing out to that card. 
But still holding it for 3 days to allow the driver to have time to contact support if it was fraud.

But, only for the first time a new card is added.

So, for your case this would be moot.


----------



## Trekplayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Sorry that you were scammed. A few months ago I came close to losing around $2,500 from my bank account and $ 300 in earnings for a 4 day period. Luckily I notified my bank and the bank put a stop and around a week later everything was backnormal. Uber acted also very quick. I notified the FTC ( Federal Trade Commission) gave them all the information such as the crooks phone number on my caller ID and details, I also gave Uber all that info. Like all the Uber drivers have advised you: don't give any information to received phone calls pretending to be an Uber rep. Just hang up and call the Uber help line and confirm if the call was real.


----------



## Tdsdad (Nov 8, 2020)

Coachman said:


> This scam is posted here at least once a week and it does seem that many people don't see it. You can be assured that a new victim will come post next week. The details will vary just slightly but it's the same thing. Uber rep promised to give me $200... all I needed to do was add a new card to my account.
> 
> I'm sorry to come off too critical. But I would think in this day and age people would be a little more aware of scams. There are still people who fall for simple phishing scams in their emails. They are everywhere. Especially if somebody immediately goes for your bank account information.
> 
> So next week somebody will come post the exact same story, thinking they're warning the board, and the rest of will all shake our heads and say "Oh there's another one."


I've been driving for 2 months and I had not heard of this I would hope that every time it happened someone would post it again and again so that more people could be made aware not be embarrassed.if one person is saved from this scam because someone posted it again it would be a victory for all of us.if it's too much of a nuisance to read the same post about this scam over and over, then don't read it... I for one I'm glad this person posted it again because it will help me in the future.I would like to return the favor and caution anyone not to use the Uber go bank card or you are likely to lose your money.it's been 8 days and I am still nowhere near getting the money back that someone stole from my Uber go Bank visa card. And the bank has been a huge blockade in attempting to get any type of dispute even started.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Fair warning, you may get a call about your car warranty expiring. Don’t do it.

Also avoid Nigerians and emails. Even the royalty.

Can’t say nobody didn’t warn you now. 🤔


----------



## bscs1963 (Nov 13, 2020)

I would never call a number if the app tells me to. If Uber wants me, they can call me, and they never have. The only number i would call is the support line. Besides, if Uber wanted to talk about compliance about Covid, let them send me a survey, as they have done in the past.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

bscs1963 said:


> I would never call a number if the app tells me to. If Uber wants me, they can call me, and they never have. The only number i would call is the support line. Besides, if Uber wanted to talk about compliance about Covid, let them send me a survey, as they have done in the past.


The people who start these threads want us to believe that "it can happen to anybody." But that's not true. There is a small segment of the population who are predisposed to fall for scams. Most people don't fall for it. That's why the scammer has to make so many attempts before he finally finds a victim.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Almost got me the first time. The next two times it still pissed me off but I did not lose any time fussing with it. Take care.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Tdsdad said:


> I've been driving for 2 months and I had not heard of this I would hope that every time it happened someone would post it again and again so that more people could be made aware not be embarrassed.if one person is saved from this scam because someone posted it again it would be a victory for all of us.if it's too much of a nuisance to read the same post about this scam over and over, then don't read it... I for one I'm glad this person posted it again because it will help me in the future.I would like to return the favor and caution anyone not to use the Uber go bank card or you are likely to lose your money.it's been 8 days and I am still nowhere near getting the money back that someone stole from my Uber go Bank visa card. And the bank has been a huge blockade in attempting to get any type of dispute even started.


True, sure hope it helps another person, however, this is just a new twist of the same old hack of someone trying to get some info on you in order to get your $. Some of us remember the post cards we used to get in the mail telling us about this fantastic vacation package you won, but you need to send $79 for postage and handling of the VHS tape on instructions on how to get the vacation. There are also the calls about your car warranty, or appliance warranty. Or what about the "prospective" buyer that it sending you a cashier check for more $ than the item you are selling, instructing you to deposit the check, mail the item along with the additional $ he sent you. What about the Nigerian emails you get about the 12million dollars that they need help in transferring and are looking for your assistance and they will pay you a fee.

All they are looking for is a way in. It has been mentioned numerous times, never give out private info to unsolicited parties. So no, this is not something new, just the same scam utilizing another platform to seek out victims.

Here is one "legal" example, do you recall the car giveaway that some malls have? Get a brand new car all you have to do is fill out a form. Sounds simple, name, age, address, phone #, email address, however, somewhere in the form, you also need to fill out your employment details and household income. Hmm, why do you need to know income? The higher the income, you get a call for a timeshare offer. 6 month latter, that same car is still sitting in the mall and no one has won it.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

K boy said:


> U must of voted for Trump...


I fixed this for you.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system.


Are you literally mentally ******ed? That's not a "uber app hacker", in fact he could be mentally ******ed himself. Even more amazing than the fact that you can somehow drive and fall for this scam, is that they put up a 20 minute ride for the scam. Obviously, if you're trying to scam an Uber driver, you either pick a minimal trip or a long trip.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trekplayer said:


> such as the crooks phone number on my caller ID


Unfortunately, it's not their real phone number.

Scammers are able to fake the phone number that shows up on your phone. That's why so many spam phone calls appear to be from the same area code and exchange as the phone they're calling you on.


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

Someone tried that with me back in october. What made me suspicious of it is that Uber NEVER calls us. They don't give a damn about us. We call them!


----------



## rick_7_ricky (Nov 29, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


The same thing happened to me last night on Postmates although it wasn't just a week's pay it was about 2 months. So upset about it. I filed a police report and everything even started a Gofundme, honestly just bummed out about the whole situation because I only have time to drive at night because I got to school during the day. I'm sorry for your loss man but yeah I can assure you I will never be getting scammed again considering I'll probably now be on edge about that kinda stuff indefinitely LOL. All the best!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Happened to me when I first started! Fortunately I was hip to the grift, thanks to this site! Kept the sob on the line long enough to earn a cancel fee, then ripped him a new one!


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.





Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


I had a similar experience a couple of years ago in Irvine, CA. I had picked up a guy one Saturday afternoon which ended up being a $2.40 minimum fare ride. The guy mentioned my high rating and high number of trips given and commended me for that. I dropped him off and a few seconds later I got a ping to pick up my next ride a few blocks away. As I was pulling up to the pick up spot my phone rang and I assumed it was the rider calling to give me further pick up instructions. Instead it was a guy claiming to be from Uber who wanted to offer me a special one time $400 bonus for being such a great driver and he gave me a set of instructions to follow in order to activate my bonus. This whole thing stunk like a scam so I started questioning him and he insisted that he was legit. I told him that if his offer was legit then he wouldn't have a problem with me ending the call and I would call Uber support and discuss it further with them. He told me that only he was able to set things up in order to get my bonus so I hung up immediately! I never gave him any of the information that he requested, instead I insisted that he already had my information and I told him that I never give anyone my personal information unless I initiate the call and it's a credible institution. I then called Uber support and told them about the call, they assured me that the caller was a scammer and that they would look into it. One thing I noticed immediately was that the voice from the caller was the same as my previous rider, it was a distinctive middle eastern man with a heavy accent and deep voice. I had told Uber support about this and I told them to look into the account of my last rider and I asked Uber support to send out warnings to all of their drivers in order to prevent them from being scammed. Later that evening I bumped into another driver I would see on a regular basis over by John Wayne Airport and she told me that she received the same call from the same guy, only she gave him her personal information and she ended up losing her entire weeks earnings! Uber reimbursed her but it took a couple of weeks, thank God!


----------



## Floater818-415 (Nov 11, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


A PERSON DID THE DAME TO ME BUT BEFORE I WENT AHEAD WITH THE TRANSACTION, I WAS FORTUNATE ENOUGH TO LISTEN TO THAT LITTLE VOICE IN MY HEAD SAYING SOMETHING WAS WRONG AND TOLD THE GIY I NEEDED TO CALL UBER SO I HUNG UP AND THE GUY KEPT CALLING ME BAVK EVEN AFTER I TOLD HIM WHERE TO GO WITH HIS SCAMMING SELF.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

I had a similar scam tried on me 2yrs ago but when they asked for my sign in password I hung up and called Uber who told me it was a scam. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I had a similar scam tried on me 2yrs ago but when they asked for my sign in password I hung up and called Uber who told me it was a scam. Sorry that happened to you.


Whenever they ask for a password, tell them its I D 1 0 T ID10T


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Something similar happed to me about 2mos. ago. Got a ride request at a Mikey D's around here. When I pulled up the phone rang and the Uber support guy said it was a bogus ride and I just earned $150 bonus for covid driving-doing a great job, blah blah. To get the bonus I had to fill out a questionnaire he sent and I had to receive it on a gift card.

I told him I didn't need any more cards, credit debit or gift. As for the questionnaire, I said "you already have all that info" as well as my banking info. If I did earn the bonus just add it to my weekly earnings - CLICK. Let Uber know about it and mentioned it to my buddy, a fellow driver. 3 days later the same happened to him even the Mikey D's pickup location. I asked Uber how the Hackey Lakies got my email, as I'm still getting requests to activate the card. No answer, but confirmed I was hacked. These hacker A- HOs are good, I have to give 'em that!

JUST SAY NO and Kiss My. Poo Poo!


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


So sorry to hear that my friend. 
Thank you for the warning.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Premsoma1 said:


> So sorry to hear that my friend.
> Thank you for the warning.


Thank you. You are welcome. This weekend I received another of these calls. Having been "educated" I drove to the requested spot that was about a quarter of a mile away, waited 5 minutes, cancelled the ride for a rider no show and received from the scammer, a $5 cancellation fee. :cools:


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Well today was a bad one for me. I was scammed by an uber app hacker. I was out driving this morning and I got a ping for a nice 20 minute ride. As I was heading towards the pick up location, I was messaged on the app to contact the "representative" before arriving to the pick up site. I happened to be on the phone with my wife at the time and mentioned to her that I had never seen such a message. I was speculating that maybe this was an individual with special needs that I needed to be aware of before arriving. Sooooo I called the "representative". The person that answered said they were from uber and they were doing a random check on drivers to make sure they were following all of the covid guidelines. he told me I could cancel the trip because it was a computer generated trip designed to evaluate the gps system. He then told me I should find a safe place to bring my car to a full stop so he could ask a few questions. He told me because he was interrupting my driving day not to worry because uber would be paying me $25 for my time spent talking to him. He asked me questions about masks, handling luggage, sanitizing the vehicle etc and any other questions I had about my driving experience with uber. I mentioned some things I would like to see improved and he was very receptive to those ideas and that he would pass them along to corporate. He also told me because I have a high rating, I was eligible for a $175 bonus as a thank you from uber for providing excellent customer service and for working during the pandemic. I was thinking, wow this is cool....after all....this did come through the app. He then told me the $200 payment would come through an uber (rewards?) card and would be posted in my wallet. This person knew the app EXTREMELY well. He was able to guide me through all of the steps to set this "card" up on my electronic payment site. He even had me do the 4 number authorization codes a couple of times and the "find the stoplight in this picture") verification pictures. Once the card was added to my wallet, he asked me to do an instant pay to activate the card and receive the $200 payment. I did and the transaction apparently went through....except it took everything I made for the week and put it into HIS card (you know, that uber rewards card). He then asked me for my driver's license number. At that point I thought...hmm..that's weird, why would he ask me that. I told him tell you what, you read my license number to me and I'll tell you if it's right or wrong. After I asked that, my line went dead. I called support and they told me that this is something that has happened before. I wasn't aware of it. I guess losing an entire week of pay will serve as a great lesson. Hopefully uber will figure out how this is happening. I received a note from support this evening (in the app) saying they are looking into the problem. The weird thing about that note was that it said we are working to resolve the situation and please do not open any new inquiries into this case. I don't know whether to believe this is authentic or not. Oh well, live and learn. There are so many freaking crooks in this world.


Sorry this happened. An old saying from probably a century ago says: If it's too good to be true, it probably is. I don't know why Uber hasn't hack-proofed their app yet. They're clever enough to create this world wide phenomena but can't fix something to protect their drivers?


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Uberadd said:


> Thank you. You are welcome. This weekend I received another of these calls. Having been "educated" I drove to the requested spot that was about a quarter of a mile away, waited 5 minutes, cancelled the ride for a rider no show and received from the scammer, a $5 cancellation fee. :cools:


Hope uber will reimburse. There is no cyber security. Not your fault.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Carlycat said:


> I don't know why Uber hasn't hack-proofed their app yet. They're clever enough to create this world wide phenomena but can't fix something to protect their drivers?


The app isn't being "hacked." It's working exactly as it's supposed to. The scammers take advantage of that.

It would be no different than if a rider got in your back seat and said "I'm from Uber, please end the ride and give me your account information."

There's absolutely nothing Uber can do to protect a driver who falls for this.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Premsoma1 said:


> Hope uber will reimburse. There is no cyber security. Not your fault.


Actually Uber did reimburse me for my loss! Their message was clear....you got burned this time but don't ever let it happen again because if it does, you're out of luck. I've spent more time now in the forum educating myself. Thanks for your nice response.



FLKeys said:


> Most of the times we read about these scams they are new members, they have no idea this scam is going on. If you don't follow this forum or another similar type forum you would never know this scam goes on. They get scammed and they find this forum to warn people so they don't get scammed. No need to ridicule them. Actually it is good that they post their stories so new members that have not seen the scams can learn about them.
> 
> Before I found this forum I was hit by two scam attempts and was smart enough to not fall victim to both.
> 
> ...


It happened to me again this weekend but by reading your post, I drove by the pick up spot and collected a cancellation fee. Thanks for passing on the knowledge.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber never calls. Its the fake pax calling pretending to be Uber o scam information from you. Wait until the pickup times out and collect the cancellation fee.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Carlycat said:


> Sorry this happened. An old saying from probably a century ago says: If it's too good to be true, it probably is. I don't know why Uber hasn't hack-proofed their app yet. They're clever enough to create this world wide phenomena but can't fix something to protect their drivers?


It's nearly impossible to prevent social engineering efforts like this. The app isn't being hacked. The person's brain is being hacked.

The only way to prevent it completely would be to remove instant pay, but then there would be some other scam that uses social engineering.

Social engineering scams don't involve hacking infrastructure or software - they only require compliant humans.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's nearly impossible to prevent social engineering efforts like this. The app isn't being hacked. The person's brain is being hacked.
> 
> The only way to prevent it completely would be to remove instant pay, but then there would be some other scam that uses social engineering.
> 
> Social engineering scams don't involve hacking infrastructure or software - they only require compliant humans.


The good news is that most people don't fall for this stuff. Only a very small handful of people will ever hand over personal and financial information to a stranger on the telephone.


----------

